# Market 3.3.11 (Newest As Of 11/1)



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Flashable zip for ya'll. Simple as that. UI changes, star graphs, new options and settings. 







(used Android Communities screenshot as it looks great)

http://www.multiupload.com/BNR86HVCES


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey. My tp went 3.3.1 by itself and buying app works. Weird. It updated by itself within like 2 minutes while I was using it just now. Checked market app version too and confirmed.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## wwjoshdew (Aug 2, 2011)

Do you mind adding my video to the OP? It demos how to install it and how it looks!


----------



## JohanX (Oct 7, 2011)

URL not found....

Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohanX (Oct 7, 2011)

JohanX said:


> URL not found...


Nevermind it was a problem in Tapatalk....

Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Phryxus (Oct 18, 2011)

I didn't even need the zip, just downloaded the apk and hit install! I suppose more autoupdates could be handy. Only visible change to me is the smaller fonts (getting kind of small now??).


----------



## segadc (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks like my market updated itself. Not sure I like the smaller icons/text though....


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

I freaking hate this update. Text and Icons are super small and the placement of tiles looks off. Ugh T_T


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

Larry94 said:


> I freaking hate this update. Text and Icons are super small and the placement of tiles looks off. Ugh T_T


life's tough.


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

ironman said:


> life's tough.


Oh, Isn't it? BTW is there not a full proof way to stop market updates? I tried using titanium to freeze the market updater but that didn't work....


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

Larry94 said:


> Oh, Isn't it? BTW is there not a full proof way to stop market updates? I tried using titanium to freeze the market updater but that didn't work....


Ull spend more time trying to fix than you do using the market unless you use the market very very very often.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Larry94 said:


> Oh, Isn't it? BTW is there not a full proof way to stop market updates? I tried using titanium to freeze the market updater but that didn't work....


I would have expected that to work.... <shrug>


----------



## ricez (Oct 14, 2011)

The new version doesn't seem as tablet friendly as the old one, the new one looks exactly the same as it does on my phone (my apps screen is a single pane)


----------



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

anyone know how to correct the market search feature? anytime i try to search anything its broken.

NO RESULTS FOUND.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

trueno92 said:


> anyone know how to correct the market search feature? anytime i try to search anything its broken.
> 
> NO RESULTS FOUND.


Works fine for me. Tried clearing market cache & data and Google Framework cache/force stop and rebooting?


----------

